# how to make anise EO?



## MzMolly65 (Oct 2, 2014)

Has anyone made their own Anise EO and how did you make yours?

I've read a few instructions on the internet but I'd like to hear from soap makers in particular.

I want an Anise EO scent that will stick.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 2, 2014)

Star anise EO from bramble berry sticks well.


----------



## Meganmischke (Oct 2, 2014)

Do you have the proper extraction equipment?  Eos are not usually something that can be effectively made at home.


----------



## gaerwen (Oct 2, 2014)

I just purchase mine from NDA. Ive infused oils with cloves but that's as close as Ive come.


----------



## MzMolly65 (Oct 4, 2014)

Meganmischke said:


> Do you have the proper extraction equipment? Eos are not usually something that can be effectively made at home.


 
 So I take it the soaking crushed seeds in oil won't work then??


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 4, 2014)

No, that would just infuse the oil and the scent won't stick in CP.


----------



## judymoody (Oct 4, 2014)

As Obsidian said, you are talking about an infusion and to make EO you would need distillation equipment.  Anise EO is relatively cheap and available to buy from on-line suppliers.  Try Camden Grey, 1rawplant, or brambleberry for starters.


----------

